# Meeting new people Bridgwater/Quantock hills/ Taunton



## Ceifer (25 June 2017)

Hi 

Bit of a long shot but here goes. I moved down south 10 months ago (put a post up to find livery yards) 
In that time I found a brilliant yard, lost my horse  but now have one on loan. So here goes, in that time I've met very few people. The yard is small and the people are lovely but 1) I am the only person that rides in the evenings so I'm usually on my own. 2) all of the other ladies (I hate to sound ageist but) are 20 - 30 years older than me (I'm 31) so although it's Great to have a chat and we all go to the pub every so often it's not quite the friendship I'm looking for. 
I've considered riding club but I don't have a box, I could borro a trailer but would be reliant on my boyfriend chauffeuring. 


Does anybody have any ideas how/ where to meet horsey people ?!

Signed desperately lonely horsey girl


----------



## ester (25 June 2017)

I was but am not currently local. I would consider joining riding club anyway, some will always have a fair amount of non mounted stuff going on and if you have the time to help even better. Also are you on facebook, maybe  a post on the local groups/the riding club pages would help too?

I moved north and east 8 months ago and TBH all but one of my horsey contacts up here are/were hhoers - I'm horseless so hacking out with one too, who randomly turned out to live in the next village so hopefully someone still local to you might come along


----------



## Redders (26 June 2017)

I'm sorry you feel lonely! Yes a riding club could help, and while you have no transport you could call and offer to help out at events to get to know people and it may introduce you to people who may be happy to share travel with you once they get to know you and your horse. I am not overly far from you, currently horseless as at university but happy to chat/meet if you get desperate!


----------



## Barlow (28 June 2017)

I'm local to you and a year older than you! Very happy to meet up/chat/ride out together - I have transport. My yard is small but we always have lots of stuff on and you'd be welcome to join in


----------



## Ceifer (28 June 2017)

Thank you for your replies  

Have Pm'd those who are close


----------



## QuantockHills (4 July 2017)

Hi Ceifer! I messaged you about yards when you moved so hope it was useful... My local riding club are having a 'pub night' next week... please feel free to come along and say hi! I'll PM you the details. I'm just backing my youngster now so not quite ready for meeting up for hacks yet but I will be soon!


----------



## diamond01 (26 January 2018)

please give me the details of your riding club - I am in that area


----------



## meesha (26 January 2018)

Come along to Jo Roberts lessons at middlemoor, not a club but she does lessons each Saturday and stockland lovell riding camps each year.  Also if you fancy hunting wsvh are very friendly.


----------



## QuantockHills (31 January 2018)

diamond01 said:



			please give me the details of your riding club - I am in that area
		
Click to expand...

hi diamond01,

www.poldensandbridgwaterridingclub.co.uk. We have members from Doniford in West Somerset, right the way through to the other side of Bridgwater! We've got a leg dissection evening in the next couple of weeks and have also got a skittles night and quiz coming up! Come along and say hi! I can also vouch for Jo Roberts  as I've had many lessons at Middlemoor... the summer BBQ's after the lessons are great fun!


----------



## oldie48 (9 February 2018)

I can also vouch for Jo Roberts although I don't live anywhere near her these days, she's really great!


----------

